# Safety Wide Mouth Mason, Salem, N.J.



## MNJars (Dec 14, 2013)

It's been quiet in here lately!  I found these two jars when I was out Christmas shopping today.  The embossing reads Safety Wide Mouth - Mason Salem Glass Works Salem, N.J.  One is a quart and one is a half gallon.  Both have wide mouth zinc lids.  I haven't seen the half gallon all that often.[attachment=Safety Mason.jpg]


----------



## deenodean (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice jars , looks like the matching lids too..


----------

